# RIP Dodi



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for her loss of Dodi.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. It always hurts when you lose a beloved pet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dodi*

I am so very sorry about Dodi!
Rest in peace!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. I understand how it feels. I lost my horse in 2005 and it still hurts. He was my best friend for 29 years.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

So sorry!!!! Very sad


----------

